# App Apple TV : les séries ne sont plus organisées par saisons



## Sebang (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, pas sûr que ce soit la bonne partie du forum pour poster ça (j'ai hésité avec la partie macOS. Merci de le rediriger ailleurs s'il faut ), mais voici mon problème :

Depuis quelques jours (peut-être du à une mise à jour système ?), lorsque j'ajoute un épisode de série TV dans l'app AppleTV sous Catalina il se retrouve "en vrac" dans le dossier du nom de la série.

Avant, ce même épisode aurait été rangé dans un sous-dossier correspondant à la saison à laquelle il appartient.
Du coup maintenant toutes les saisons sont mélangées dans le dossier de la série, sans aucun sous-dossier par saison.  Comme ça :





C'est pas ultra grave en soi, mais j'aimais bien la façon de faire automatique telle qu'elle était jusqu'à présent, avec un "iTunes" clair et bien rangé. 
C'est moi qui ait décoché quelque chose quelque part ou c'est un bug ou une feature inattendue ?


----------



## Anthony (30 Avril 2020)

*Tentons de mettre ça dans Apple TV, puisque c'est après tout le nom de l’application.*

Sinon pour te répondre, il me semble que cela dépend des métadonnées des fichiers. Ici, mes séries sont bien rangées par l’application TV dans une hiérarchie de dossier ~/Vidéos/TV/Media/TV Shows/nom_de_la_serie/Saison_X/Y_nom_de_l_episode.m4v. L’option _Garder le dossier multimédia organisé _est bien cochée, dans l’onglet _Fichiers_ des préférences de TV ?


----------



## Sebang (30 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> *Tentons de mettre ça dans Apple TV, puisque c'est après tout le nom de l’application.*
> 
> Sinon pour te répondre, il me semble que cela dépend des métadonnées des fichiers. Ici, mes séries sont bien rangées par l’application TV dans une hiérarchie de dossier ~/Vidéos/TV/Media/TV Shows/nom_de_la_serie/Saison_X/Y_nom_de_l_episode.m4v. L’option _Garder le dossier multimédia organisé _est bien cochée, dans l’onglet _Fichiers_ des préférences de TV ?



Bonjour Anthony, merci pour ta réponse !
L'option est bien cochée. En fait ça a commencé à tout mettre en vrac "du jour au lendemain" sans que je ne touche à aucun réglage. Uniquement pour les fichiers nouvellement ajoutés.

Tout est à jour niveau logiciels donc j'ai suspecté une mise à jour qui aurait mis le bazar dans mon dossier media. Mais si ça fonctionne comme d'habitude dans ton cas, c'est qu'il s'est passé quelque chose chez moi...

Les metadata sont bonnes, les numéros de saison sont bien renseignés dans les informations du fichier (automatiquement via Subler comme je fais depuis 10 ans).



Pour tester, je suis allé dans Fichier -> Bibliothèque -> Organiser la bibliothèque... -> Réorganiser les fichiers du dossier "iTunes Media" mais du coup après un long traitement de plusieurs minutes, ça a mis l'intégralité des saisons de mes séries en vrac.


----------

